# Samsung Stratosphere sdcard partition



## crash30 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a Samsung Stratosphere I have rooted it using ODIN and installed clockwork mod recovery v5.0.2.7. And I have flashed tweakstock1.4 E12 kernel and everything works great now the problem i'm having is I just got a new samsung 8gig sd card and i'm wanting to partition 2gigs of it so i can run some of my apps on I tried doing the partition with clockwork mod and comes up an error. Is there another way i can partition this sd card to work on my phone? Please Help







View attachment Recovery Log.rtf


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Yes, Plug your MicroSD card into your computer directly, and use a partitioning program such as, Acronis Disk Director, Paragon hard disk manager, etc...

The stratosphere has plenty of internal memory, I'm curious as to why you want to make seperate SDcard partitions.


----------



## crash30 (Aug 11, 2012)

I use a lot of apps I have had to uninstall some of them cause when i have them all installed my phone starts to lag really bad and it takes forever to respond so i want to partition my MicroSD to install some of my apps on to free up space on the phone memory.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Sounds to me like a roque app that isn't working together right with the others.... I have quite a few apps on my strat, and aside from the occasional lag, it works alright. What i would do, is add the apps one or two at a time, and see how the phone responds. If it works smoothly, add a few more, when you start having problems, you may have found your issue.


----------

